# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  حصريا لعبة كرة القدم المنتظرة والأشهر على الأطلاق UEFA Euro 2012

## Mr_HelL

UEFA EURO 2012
Repack & SkidrOw


برامج هامة جدا لتشغيل جميع الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكنة على الأطلاق
مهم جدا تحميل برنامج الباور أيزو لتسطيب جميع الألعاب بسهولة من هنـــــــآ

لتحميل جميع البرامج على لينك واحد فقط

http://takemyfile.com/1686007
Nvidia : تشغيل الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكن ( أهم برنامج )
Agia Physics : زيادة الجرافيك ومهم لكروت الأى تى أى وكروت البلت أن
Games For Windows : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج هذا البرنامج لكى يعمل التسيف فى اللعبة
Direct X : تسريع الألعاب وتشغيل جميع الألعاب الحديثة

Net Fram Work : أغلب الألعاب لاتعمل بدونه
Microsoft Virtual C : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه ومهم جدا حاليا للألعاب
All Dll Files : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج ملفات dll لكى تشتغل , مهمة جدا جدا
7zip Pottable : عملاق ضغط وتسطيب بعض الألعاب
WinRar : أخر أصدار موجود لفك ضغط الألعاب
OpenGl : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه
FreeArc : لفك ضغط الألعاب الدايركت بلاى وال FullRip المضغوطة
SKYMonK : برنامج لزيادة سرعة التحميل من من السيرفر العملاق Letitbit




Name Game : UEFA EURO 20122 2012 SkidrOw
Publisher : EA Sports
Developer : EA Canada
Genre : Sports - (Soccer) / 3D
Release Date : Apr 24, 2012)
ESRB : EverYOne
ESRB Descriptors : Titles rated E (Everyone) have content that may be suitable for ages 6 and older

System Recommended

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 - Xp - Vista
Operating system: Windows XP (SP2), Windows Vista, Windows 7
- Processor: 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo
- Memory: 1GB RAM for XP, 2GB of RAM for Vista & Win7
- Hard disk: 1GB and additional space for saved games and DirectX 9.0c installation
- Video card: compatible with DirectX 9.0c. video card with 256 MB memory, 3D-acceleration and support for Pixel Shader 3.0 *
- Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible

Start Installation Repack game

Unpack the release
Install The game From Setup.exe
Play the game

Start Installation SkidrOw game

Unpack the release
Mount or burn image
Install The game From Setup.exe
Copy everything from the SKIDROW folder into the game installation
Play the game























Only Crack SkidrOw



LetitbIt
http://takemyfile.com/1889839

HipFile
http://takemyfile.com/1889836

4Up
http://takemyfile.com/1889833

TurbobIt
http://takemyfile.com/1889845

Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/1889846

NetlOad
http://takemyfile.com/1889841

aSFile
http://takemyfile.com/1889834

RapidShare
http://takemyfile.com/1889843

RapidGator
http://takemyfile.com/1889842

2Shared
http://takemyfile.com/1889832

IFile
http://takemyfile.com/1889837

SendSpace
http://takemyfile.com/1889844

ZiddU
http://takemyfile.com/1889847

Filevelocity
http://takemyfile.com/1889835

MediaFire
http://takemyfile.com/1889840

Jumbo
http://takemyfile.com/1889838






Full SkidrOw VerSion 6.53 GB



Only One Link


http://takemyfile.com/1889863

Or

http://takemyfile.com/1889913




One gb Per Link


HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/1889864
http://takemyfile.com/1889865
http://takemyfile.com/1889866
http://takemyfile.com/1889867
http://takemyfile.com/1889868
http://takemyfile.com/1889869
http://takemyfile.com/1889870

letitbIt

http://takemyfile.com/1889906
http://takemyfile.com/1889907
http://takemyfile.com/1889908
http://takemyfile.com/1889909
http://takemyfile.com/1889910
http://takemyfile.com/1889911
http://takemyfile.com/1889912

asFile

http://takemyfile.com/1889848
http://takemyfile.com/1889849
http://takemyfile.com/1889850
http://takemyfile.com/1889851
http://takemyfile.com/1889852
http://takemyfile.com/1889853
http://takemyfile.com/1889854

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1889815
http://takemyfile.com/1889816
http://takemyfile.com/1889817
http://takemyfile.com/1889818
http://takemyfile.com/1889819
http://takemyfile.com/1889820
http://takemyfile.com/1889821

TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/1889856
http://takemyfile.com/1889857
http://takemyfile.com/1889858
http://takemyfile.com/1889859
http://takemyfile.com/1889860
http://takemyfile.com/1889861
http://takemyfile.com/1889862

CoralDrive

http://takemyfile.com/1891256
http://takemyfile.com/1891257
http://takemyfile.com/1891258
http://takemyfile.com/1891259
http://takemyfile.com/1891260
http://takemyfile.com/1891261
http://takemyfile.com/1891262

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1889822
http://takemyfile.com/1889823
http://takemyfile.com/1889824
http://takemyfile.com/1889825
http://takemyfile.com/1889826
http://takemyfile.com/1889827
http://takemyfile.com/1889828

RapidGatOr

http://takemyfile.com/1890907
http://takemyfile.com/1890908
http://takemyfile.com/1890909
http://takemyfile.com/1890910
http://takemyfile.com/1890911
http://takemyfile.com/1890912
http://takemyfile.com/1890913

Filevelocity

http://takemyfile.com/1891108
http://takemyfile.com/1891109
http://takemyfile.com/1891110
http://takemyfile.com/1891111
http://takemyfile.com/1891112
http://takemyfile.com/1891113
http://takemyfile.com/1891114

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1891804
http://takemyfile.com/1891805
http://takemyfile.com/1891806
http://takemyfile.com/1891807
http://takemyfile.com/1891808
http://takemyfile.com/1891809
http://takemyfile.com/1891810

NetLoad

http://takemyfile.com/1892791
http://takemyfile.com/1892792
http://takemyfile.com/1892793
http://takemyfile.com/1892794
http://takemyfile.com/1892795
http://takemyfile.com/1892796
http://takemyfile.com/1892797






200mb Per Link


TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/1889940
http://takemyfile.com/1889941
http://takemyfile.com/1889942
http://takemyfile.com/1889943
http://takemyfile.com/1889944
http://takemyfile.com/1889945
http://takemyfile.com/1889946
http://takemyfile.com/1889947
http://takemyfile.com/1889948
http://takemyfile.com/1889949
http://takemyfile.com/1889950
http://takemyfile.com/1889951
http://takemyfile.com/1889952
http://takemyfile.com/1889953
http://takemyfile.com/1889954
http://takemyfile.com/1889955
http://takemyfile.com/1889956
http://takemyfile.com/1889957
http://takemyfile.com/1889958
http://takemyfile.com/1889959
http://takemyfile.com/1889960
http://takemyfile.com/1889961
http://takemyfile.com/1889962
http://takemyfile.com/1889963
http://takemyfile.com/1889964
http://takemyfile.com/1889965
http://takemyfile.com/1889966
http://takemyfile.com/1889967
http://takemyfile.com/1889968
http://takemyfile.com/1889969
http://takemyfile.com/1889970
http://takemyfile.com/1889971
http://takemyfile.com/1889972

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1889871
http://takemyfile.com/1889872
http://takemyfile.com/1889873
http://takemyfile.com/1889874
http://takemyfile.com/1889875
http://takemyfile.com/1889876
http://takemyfile.com/1889877
http://takemyfile.com/1889878
http://takemyfile.com/1889879
http://takemyfile.com/1889880
http://takemyfile.com/1889881
http://takemyfile.com/1889882
http://takemyfile.com/1889883
http://takemyfile.com/1889884
http://takemyfile.com/1889885
http://takemyfile.com/1889886
http://takemyfile.com/1889887
http://takemyfile.com/1889888
http://takemyfile.com/1889889
http://takemyfile.com/1889890
http://takemyfile.com/1889891
http://takemyfile.com/1889892
http://takemyfile.com/1889893
http://takemyfile.com/1889894
http://takemyfile.com/1889895
http://takemyfile.com/1889896
http://takemyfile.com/1889897
http://takemyfile.com/1889898
http://takemyfile.com/1889899
http://takemyfile.com/1889900
http://takemyfile.com/1889901
http://takemyfile.com/1889902
http://takemyfile.com/1889903
http://takemyfile.com/1889904

2Shared

http://takemyfile.com/1890106
http://takemyfile.com/1890107
http://takemyfile.com/1890108
http://takemyfile.com/1890109
http://takemyfile.com/1890110
http://takemyfile.com/1890111
http://takemyfile.com/1890112
http://takemyfile.com/1890113
http://takemyfile.com/1890114
http://takemyfile.com/1890115
http://takemyfile.com/1890116
http://takemyfile.com/1890117
http://takemyfile.com/1890118
http://takemyfile.com/1890119
http://takemyfile.com/1890120
http://takemyfile.com/1890121
http://takemyfile.com/1890122
http://takemyfile.com/1890123
http://takemyfile.com/1890124
http://takemyfile.com/1890125
http://takemyfile.com/1890126
http://takemyfile.com/1890127
http://takemyfile.com/1890128
http://takemyfile.com/1890129
http://takemyfile.com/1890130
http://takemyfile.com/1890131
http://takemyfile.com/1890132
http://takemyfile.com/1890133
http://takemyfile.com/1890134
http://takemyfile.com/1890135
http://takemyfile.com/1890136
http://takemyfile.com/1890137
http://takemyfile.com/1890138
http://takemyfile.com/1890139

NetLoaD

http://takemyfile.com/1890935
http://takemyfile.com/1890936
http://takemyfile.com/1890937
http://takemyfile.com/1890938
http://takemyfile.com/1890939
http://takemyfile.com/1890940
http://takemyfile.com/1890941
http://takemyfile.com/1890942
http://takemyfile.com/1890943
http://takemyfile.com/1890944
http://takemyfile.com/1890945
http://takemyfile.com/1890946
http://takemyfile.com/1890947
http://takemyfile.com/1890948
http://takemyfile.com/1890949
http://takemyfile.com/1890950
http://takemyfile.com/1890951
http://takemyfile.com/1890952
http://takemyfile.com/1890953
http://takemyfile.com/1890954
http://takemyfile.com/1890955
http://takemyfile.com/1890956
http://takemyfile.com/1890957
http://takemyfile.com/1890958
http://takemyfile.com/1890959
http://takemyfile.com/1890960
http://takemyfile.com/1890961
http://takemyfile.com/1890962
http://takemyfile.com/1890963
http://takemyfile.com/1890964
http://takemyfile.com/1890965
http://takemyfile.com/1890966
http://takemyfile.com/1890967
http://takemyfile.com/1890968

CoralDriVe

http://takemyfile.com/1890272
http://takemyfile.com/1890273
http://takemyfile.com/1890274
http://takemyfile.com/1890275
http://takemyfile.com/1890276
http://takemyfile.com/1890277
http://takemyfile.com/1890278
http://takemyfile.com/1890279
http://takemyfile.com/1890280
http://takemyfile.com/1890281
http://takemyfile.com/1890282
http://takemyfile.com/1890283
http://takemyfile.com/1890284
http://takemyfile.com/1890285
http://takemyfile.com/1890286
http://takemyfile.com/1890287
http://takemyfile.com/1890288
http://takemyfile.com/1890289
http://takemyfile.com/1890290
http://takemyfile.com/1890291
http://takemyfile.com/1890292
http://takemyfile.com/1890293
http://takemyfile.com/1890294
http://takemyfile.com/1890295
http://takemyfile.com/1890296
http://takemyfile.com/1890297
http://takemyfile.com/1890298
http://takemyfile.com/1890299
http://takemyfile.com/1890300
http://takemyfile.com/1890301
http://takemyfile.com/1890302
http://takemyfile.com/1890303
http://takemyfile.com/1890304
http://takemyfile.com/1890305

Jumbofiles

http://takemyfile.com/1891210
http://takemyfile.com/1891211
http://takemyfile.com/1891212
http://takemyfile.com/1891213
http://takemyfile.com/1891214
http://takemyfile.com/1891215
http://takemyfile.com/1891216
http://takemyfile.com/1891217
http://takemyfile.com/1891218
http://takemyfile.com/1891219
http://takemyfile.com/1891220
http://takemyfile.com/1891221
http://takemyfile.com/1891222
http://takemyfile.com/1891223
http://takemyfile.com/1891224
http://takemyfile.com/1891225
http://takemyfile.com/1891226
http://takemyfile.com/1891227
http://takemyfile.com/1891228
http://takemyfile.com/1891229
http://takemyfile.com/1891230
http://takemyfile.com/1891231
http://takemyfile.com/1891232
http://takemyfile.com/1891233
http://takemyfile.com/1891234
http://takemyfile.com/1891235
http://takemyfile.com/1891236
http://takemyfile.com/1891237
http://takemyfile.com/1891238
http://takemyfile.com/1891239
http://takemyfile.com/1891240
http://takemyfile.com/1891241
http://takemyfile.com/1891242
http://takemyfile.com/1891243

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1890495
http://takemyfile.com/1890496
http://takemyfile.com/1890497
http://takemyfile.com/1890498
http://takemyfile.com/1890499
http://takemyfile.com/1890500
http://takemyfile.com/1890501
http://takemyfile.com/1890502
http://takemyfile.com/1890503
http://takemyfile.com/1890504
http://takemyfile.com/1890505
http://takemyfile.com/1890506
http://takemyfile.com/1890507
http://takemyfile.com/1890508
http://takemyfile.com/1890509
http://takemyfile.com/1890510
http://takemyfile.com/1890511
http://takemyfile.com/1890512
http://takemyfile.com/1890513
http://takemyfile.com/1890514
http://takemyfile.com/1890515
http://takemyfile.com/1890516
http://takemyfile.com/1890517
http://takemyfile.com/1890518
http://takemyfile.com/1890519
http://takemyfile.com/1890520
http://takemyfile.com/1890521
http://takemyfile.com/1890522
http://takemyfile.com/1890523
http://takemyfile.com/1890524
http://takemyfile.com/1890525
http://takemyfile.com/1890526
http://takemyfile.com/1890527
http://takemyfile.com/1890528

ZiddU

http://takemyfile.com/1890383
http://takemyfile.com/1890384
http://takemyfile.com/1890385
http://takemyfile.com/1890386
http://takemyfile.com/1890387
http://takemyfile.com/1890388
http://takemyfile.com/1890389
http://takemyfile.com/1890390
http://takemyfile.com/1890391
http://takemyfile.com/1890392
http://takemyfile.com/1890393
http://takemyfile.com/1890394
http://takemyfile.com/1890395
http://takemyfile.com/1890396
http://takemyfile.com/1890397
http://takemyfile.com/1890398
http://takemyfile.com/1890399
http://takemyfile.com/1890400
http://takemyfile.com/1890401
http://takemyfile.com/1890402
http://takemyfile.com/1890403
http://takemyfile.com/1890404
http://takemyfile.com/1890405
http://takemyfile.com/1890406
http://takemyfile.com/1890407
http://takemyfile.com/1890408
http://takemyfile.com/1890409
http://takemyfile.com/1890410
http://takemyfile.com/1890411
http://takemyfile.com/1890412
http://takemyfile.com/1890413
http://takemyfile.com/1890414
http://takemyfile.com/1890415
http://takemyfile.com/1890416

4UP

http://takemyfile.com/1890195
http://takemyfile.com/1890196
http://takemyfile.com/1890197
http://takemyfile.com/1890198
http://takemyfile.com/1890199
http://takemyfile.com/1890200
http://takemyfile.com/1890201
http://takemyfile.com/1890202
http://takemyfile.com/1890203
http://takemyfile.com/1890204
http://takemyfile.com/1890205
http://takemyfile.com/1890206
http://takemyfile.com/1890207
http://takemyfile.com/1890208
http://takemyfile.com/1890209
http://takemyfile.com/1890210
http://takemyfile.com/1890211
http://takemyfile.com/1890212
http://takemyfile.com/1890213
http://takemyfile.com/1890214
http://takemyfile.com/1890215
http://takemyfile.com/1890216
http://takemyfile.com/1890217
http://takemyfile.com/1890218
http://takemyfile.com/1890219
http://takemyfile.com/1890220
http://takemyfile.com/1890221
http://takemyfile.com/1890222
http://takemyfile.com/1890223
http://takemyfile.com/1890224
http://takemyfile.com/1890225
http://takemyfile.com/1890226
http://takemyfile.com/1890227
http://takemyfile.com/1890228

RapidSHare

http://takemyfile.com/1890028
http://takemyfile.com/1890029
http://takemyfile.com/1890030
http://takemyfile.com/1890031
http://takemyfile.com/1890032
http://takemyfile.com/1890033
http://takemyfile.com/1890034
http://takemyfile.com/1890035
http://takemyfile.com/1890036
http://takemyfile.com/1890037
http://takemyfile.com/1890038
http://takemyfile.com/1890039
http://takemyfile.com/1890040
http://takemyfile.com/1890041
http://takemyfile.com/1890042
http://takemyfile.com/1890043
http://takemyfile.com/1890044
http://takemyfile.com/1890045
http://takemyfile.com/1890046
http://takemyfile.com/1890047
http://takemyfile.com/1890048
http://takemyfile.com/1890049
http://takemyfile.com/1890050
http://takemyfile.com/1890051
http://takemyfile.com/1890052
http://takemyfile.com/1890053
http://takemyfile.com/1890054
http://takemyfile.com/1890055
http://takemyfile.com/1890056
http://takemyfile.com/1890057
http://takemyfile.com/1890058
http://takemyfile.com/1890059
http://takemyfile.com/1890060
http://takemyfile.com/1890061

RapidGator

http://takemyfile.com/1890349
http://takemyfile.com/1890350
http://takemyfile.com/1890351
http://takemyfile.com/1890352
http://takemyfile.com/1890353
http://takemyfile.com/1890354
http://takemyfile.com/1890355
http://takemyfile.com/1890356
http://takemyfile.com/1890357
http://takemyfile.com/1890358
http://takemyfile.com/1890359
http://takemyfile.com/1890360
http://takemyfile.com/1890361
http://takemyfile.com/1890362
http://takemyfile.com/1890363
http://takemyfile.com/1890364
http://takemyfile.com/1890365
http://takemyfile.com/1890366
http://takemyfile.com/1890367
http://takemyfile.com/1890368
http://takemyfile.com/1890369
http://takemyfile.com/1890370
http://takemyfile.com/1890371
http://takemyfile.com/1890372
http://takemyfile.com/1890373
http://takemyfile.com/1890374
http://takemyfile.com/1890375
http://takemyfile.com/1890376
http://takemyfile.com/1890377
http://takemyfile.com/1890378
http://takemyfile.com/1890379
http://takemyfile.com/1890380
http://takemyfile.com/1890381
http://takemyfile.com/1890382

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1890461
http://takemyfile.com/1890462
http://takemyfile.com/1890463
http://takemyfile.com/1890464
http://takemyfile.com/1890465
http://takemyfile.com/1890466
http://takemyfile.com/1890467
http://takemyfile.com/1890468
http://takemyfile.com/1890469
http://takemyfile.com/1890470
http://takemyfile.com/1890471
http://takemyfile.com/1890472
http://takemyfile.com/1890473
http://takemyfile.com/1890474
http://takemyfile.com/1890475
http://takemyfile.com/1890476
http://takemyfile.com/1890477
http://takemyfile.com/1890478
http://takemyfile.com/1890479
http://takemyfile.com/1890480
http://takemyfile.com/1890481
http://takemyfile.com/1890482
http://takemyfile.com/1890483
http://takemyfile.com/1890484
http://takemyfile.com/1890485
http://takemyfile.com/1890486
http://takemyfile.com/1890487
http://takemyfile.com/1890488
http://takemyfile.com/1890489
http://takemyfile.com/1890490
http://takemyfile.com/1890491
http://takemyfile.com/1890492
http://takemyfile.com/1890493
http://takemyfile.com/1890494

IFile

http://takemyfile.com/1889980
http://takemyfile.com/1889981
http://takemyfile.com/1889982
http://takemyfile.com/1889983
http://takemyfile.com/1889984
http://takemyfile.com/1889985
http://takemyfile.com/1889986
http://takemyfile.com/1889987
http://takemyfile.com/1889988
http://takemyfile.com/1889989
http://takemyfile.com/1889990
http://takemyfile.com/1889991
http://takemyfile.com/1889992
http://takemyfile.com/1889993
http://takemyfile.com/1889994
http://takemyfile.com/1889995
http://takemyfile.com/1889996
http://takemyfile.com/1889997
http://takemyfile.com/1889998
http://takemyfile.com/1889999
http://takemyfile.com/1890000
http://takemyfile.com/1890001
http://takemyfile.com/1890002
http://takemyfile.com/1890003
http://takemyfile.com/1890004
http://takemyfile.com/1890005
http://takemyfile.com/1890006
http://takemyfile.com/1890007
http://takemyfile.com/1890008
http://takemyfile.com/1890009
http://takemyfile.com/1890010
http://takemyfile.com/1890011
http://takemyfile.com/1890012
http://takemyfile.com/1890013

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكور
معلش ممكن أعرف أنو أحسن
pes2012
ولا هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا عندي ال pes

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على المجهود المميز
كلنا شوق لجديدك

----------


## Mr_HelL

PES 2012 هي احلى بكثير بطريقة اللعب اما FiFa هي احلى بالابعاد الثلاثية ووضوح الصورة والـ FIFA هي دايما السباقة بتنزيل احدث الالعاب

----------


## Mr_HelL

مشكورة دموع على مرورك الرائع والعطر

----------


## مادلين

ميرسي كتير عالموضوع 
بس توقيعك بيفلج

----------


## Mr_HelL

يسلمو مادلين على مرورك الاكثر من رائع ... وبالنسبة للتوقيع كلو على حسابك .... واذا مو عاجبك هاد التوقيع اعتبري انو راح يوصلك توقيع بأسمك احلى منو بس انتي اشري  :Big Grin:

----------


## مادلين

يسلمو كتير هدا من زوءك بعرف مابتقصر

----------

